# Uber's billionaire CEO will be one of Stephen Colbert's first guests on the 'Late Show'



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...vis-kalanick-is-going-on-the-late-show-2015-8


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope Colbert does his homework.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

We should all e-mail Colbert and feed him some real talking points.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm sure Travis' people have given Colbert a list of things he won't discuss.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

i am just hoping an uberX driver is in the studio audience!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm sure Travis' people have given Colbert a list of things he won't discuss.


Letterman made a career off of asking his guests things they didn't want to discuss.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/colbertlateshow

I just wrote to ask him if he would ask TK why there can not be a tipping app so "partners" can make minimum wage.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> i am just hoping an uberX driver is in the studio audience!


Be careful what you wish for...
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/no-bubbles-no-troubles-here.33235/#post-433841


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is Steven Colbert's twitter account... Let him know what you think:

https://twitter.com/@StephenAtHome


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Should be interesting. 
For 10 years, Colbert played a CHARACTER who was a staunch conservative republican.
Colbert the MAN is left of center, I listened to the Stern interview last week.
Interesting for at least two reasons:
1) Will Colbert throw TK softballs to try and win a new audience
2) Will Colbert fans drop him when they realise he is not "Colbert" from his old show.
I hope the new Colbert pops him with beanball questions!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I hope Colbert does his homework.


^^^
Gonna be a softball interview.

Wonder if Kalamaty Kalanick is gonna take an Uber to the studio.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Letterman made a career off of asking his guests things they didn't want to discuss.


^^^
Only if they were Republicans.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...vis-kalanick-is-going-on-the-late-show-2015-8


POST # 1/riChElwAy: Bostonian Bison
tips his Red Sox
Ballcap to You for this Hyperlinked Article
on Everyone's MUST INTERVIEW Pick-
pocketty Billionaire, the Nabob of North-ridge, #Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k!

I'd dearly love to be in THAT audience
except that they MIGHT NOT take kindly
to the 6+1 Slugs in my 28" Remington 870.
Six shots into 9" at 200 yards would ensure
that Travis is kept well-ventilated, even in 
Sultry Early September.

Was I the Only One that noticed the
lack of tie AND belt on Tricky 'Nicky's
Time 100 (Sociopaths) photo op? Also,
THAT Article's link to Serial "Puff Piece"
Writer & T.K. Acolyte "Ms. Nabob Gobbler"?

I'm POSITIVE she'd eat her own entrails
to "ride" with Eddie Munster to the 
Colbert Confab.....5☆ Lube....or NOT.

Sorry, TK....did I "harsh Your mellow"?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Team Travis will give Colbert the questions that he can ask. There's no way in hell Colbert will have a chance to make puss cakes uncomfortable. 

It will be nothing but Milk and Honey. Uber propaganda about how good the drivers have it being an Uber partner and what a great deal it is for the pax.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/riChElwAy: Bostonian Bison
> tips his Red Sox
> Ballcap to You for this Hyperlinked Article
> on Everyone's MUST INTERVIEW Pick-
> ...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Team Travis will give Colbert the questions that he can ask. There's no way in hell Colbert will have a chance to make puss cakes uncomfortable.


I fear you are correct


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here is Steven Colbert's twitter account... Let him know what you think:
> 
> https://twitter.com/@StephenAtHome


POST # 3/Realityshark: Thanks for that!
I really miss my Nightly
Fix (John Stewart & S.C.) but Cole-Bear's
Tweets are Hysterical! I particularly en-
joyed his Self-Mastery w/ "#Dry-Trumping."

Good Times!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Top three questions YOU would like Colbert to ask Travis?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

1. If this is a true partnership, why can't drivers be represented by a law firm which is not associated with Uber which would be allowed to review the agreement to see that it benefits the drivers as well as Uber? This would be done before drivers need to"approve" it in order to access the app.

2. Why does Uber give applicants access to the app _before _the applicant has completed the requirements of the city s/he is associated with? There are many people in various cities who have not gone through their city's requirements who are Uber driving and are not known to the city.

3. Why does Uber balk at fingerprinting & FBI background checks for its drivers? It would seem the people serious about driving would submit to fingerprinting/FBI background check (as well as paying for it themselves) and it would be a deterrent to those who would not pass it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> 1. If this is a true partnership, why can't drivers be represented by a lawyer who is not associated with Uber review the agreement to see it benefits the drivers as well as Uber?
> 
> 2. Why does Uber give applicants access to the app _before _the applicant has completed the requirements of the city he is associated with? There are many people in various cities who have not gone through their city's requirements who are Uber driving and are not known to the city.
> 
> 3. Why does Uber balk at fingerprinting & FBI background checks for its drivers? It would seem the people serious about driving would submit to fingerprinting/FBI background check (as well as paying for it themselves) and it would be a deterrent to those who would not pass it.


POST # 19/UberNorthStar: So well an-
swered Loyal Fan!
Bison too caught-up in Vindictive Invec-
tive to free up Cranium Space needed
for Well Thought-out Answer!

observer....what was @Un Buey's
Bovinary Response ? "Muuuuuh"?

Bison Chortling.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I bet you anything he takes an Uber to the interview and doesn't tip his driver


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Why would he, the tip's included. lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Stephen. 

#TIPYOURUBERDRIVER

Love Sacto Burbs. 


I don't have a twitter account. If you do, please start this hashtag.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

observer said:


> Top three questions YOU would like Colbert to ask Travis?


(1) Travis, do you know who chiCabby is?
(2) Travis, what did you do with the $250 billion that you were sued out of existence for 15 years ago?
(3) Travis, why are you such a tremendous ****in ******bag?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> (1) Travis, do you know who chiCabby is?
> (2) Travis, what did you do with the $250 billion that you were sued out of existence for 15 years ago?
> (3) Travis, why are you such a tremendous ****in ******bag?


Travis, why did you begin with such a GOOD business plan of offering pings to licensed insured taxis and sedans, then decide to become the world's biggest outlaw for no apparent reason?


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

The CEO of any company seems like a boring interview for any late night show, especially a first episode. I'm guessing Uber is going to be a big time sponsor.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

wheres the colbert show taped at?


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

pasadenauber said:


> wheres the colbert show taped at?


I think NYC


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*(1) Why do you hate your Uber drivers?*
Follow ups: (ANSWER 1: _"I don't..."_) Then why do you keep chipping away their ability to make a decent 'living wage', while your company rakes in the money off their backs? (ANSWER 2: _"Because they..."_) _*Listen closely and be sure to close your mouth so you do not look stupid when it gapes open. Then decide if a followup question is even needed. The truth may have just been revealed.. if not, keep prodding like in "A Few Good Men" until he snaps like Colonel Jessup.*_
(*2) Why no tip option? *_*Don't smile, just stare at him and make him uncomfortable until he admits he has a hidden agenda to end all tipping in the world* _
*(3) When you sit in your office and look out your window over the bay, do you truly believe it is Uber versus the world? And if so, who is the Pinky to your Brain?*


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

#TipYourUberDriver

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tipyouruberdriver.33460/#post-435145


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> wheres the colbert show taped at?


New York City Letterman's old home theatre


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Here is Steven Colbert's twitter account... Let him know what you think:
> 
> https://twitter.com/@StephenAtHome


Also everyone on the list of "similar". Maybe someone will pick up on our (ahem) dissatisfaction and run a story.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber is backed by the top string pullers in politics and media.

No one can dare stand in their way because they are either on the payroll of the top dogs or at their mercy.

Never in contemporary history has an entity acheived such outstanding presence in a short time all based on corruption while claiming they're righteous. The closest to uber would be the nazis. Reason they are not number one because they didn't go global.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Uber is backed by the top string pullers in politics and media.
> 
> No one can dare stand in their way because they are either on the payroll of the top dogs or at their mercy.
> 
> Never in contemporary history has an entity acheived such outstanding presence in a short time all based on corruption while claiming they're righteous. The closest to uber would be the nazis. Reason they are not number one because they didn't go global.


Poignant. 
Thankfully, some countries resist corporate fascism.
We were late coming into WWII as well.
Both FDR and Chamberlain considered Hitler someone else's problem.


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...vis-kalanick-is-going-on-the-late-show-2015-8


Will Colbert cave in or will he hold this Travis ****'s (sociopath) feet to the fire?

Steven, you have to do us proud!

Travis is a ****ing blood sucker. Uber is a blood sucking company. Sucking the blood out of my car. I have driven my car for Uber 3 months. 4,000 miles. Per hourI have made -- $6.26


----------



## DesDriver (Jun 9, 2015)

Bison

We all Wait for your Comments and Intelligence.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thread by SlowBoat 
*Real Uber interview*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ongoing Poll | How Would You Rate Lyft*

*Ongoing Poll | How Would YOU Rate Uber?*


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

The Ed Sullivan theatre would be a perfect place for a driver protest rally. You disgruntled New York guys should organize something.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The Ed Sullivan theatre would be a perfect place for a driver protest rally. You disgruntled New York guys should organize something.


it would be solid if a few could get inside and be a part of the studio audience .. then when travASS colonDick is doing his softballs-being-tossed corn flakes interview.. a rumbling chant starts in the studio audience WE WANT TIPS!!! WE WANTS TIPS!!! WE WANT TIPS!!! some kind of simple yet catchy chant.. this would make national news


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I hope Colbert does his homework.


I hope he gets ambushed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*What can we learn about Stephen Colbert's 'Late Show' from his first two weeks of guests?*
*https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...rst-two-weeks-of-guests/?wprss=rss_style-blog*

_Occasionally, he's offered a couple clues about his show. He recently told TV critics the desk will be on the other side of the stage. At theCBS upfronts presentation in May, he declared he won't steer clear of controversies. "We will do the best show we possibly can and occasionally make the network very angry at us," he said._

_Two high-powered tech CEOs will also make an appearance: Both Tesla Motors' Elon Musk and Uber's Travis Kalanick are slated to sit on the couch this week. Both could yield fascinating conversations, and Colbert doesn't seem like the type to ignore Tesla controversies or Uber's recent slew of bad press.

*Thursday, Sept. 10: *Vice President Joe Biden; Uber CEO Travis Kalanick; country singer Toby Keith_


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Maybe he'll bring out a surprise guest to set the tone for his new show. There's certainly enough controversy surrounding uber to merit it.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

*Uber CEO Travis Kalanick got heckled during taping of 'The Late Show with Stephen Colbert'*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...-of-the-late-show-with-stephen-colbert-2015-9*


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Not a very well spoken man for a billon dollar ceo, actually sounded like a nervous college kid with an idea.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

they need to keep recruiting drivers as The Uber Machine churns through populations of disillusioned drivers, so now they're trying to spin it as a non-money-making fun thing to do


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

hrcabbie said:


> ...sounded like a nervous college kid with an idea.


and not even close to being his own...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The heckling didn't make the cut, but:
BREAKING NEWS: TK drives Uber and has 5 star rating. hehe... right.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I believe when the show is cut short you can still watch it all online.


Michael - Cleveland said:


> The heckling didn't make the cut, but:
> BREAKING NEWS: TK drives Uber and has 5 star rating. hehe... right.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I believe when the show is cut short you can still watch it all online.


Only interviews that run long (like Biden's) can be seen in their entirety. 
The show itself is taped over 3 hours and then edited for broadcast.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The heckling didn't make the cut, but:
> BREAKING NEWS: TK drives Uber and has 5 star rating. hehe... right.


What a ******bag. Based upon his answers to the questions, it's no wonder there are so many crappy oin drops. "Push a button and get a ride."
Living in a dream world.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> What a ******bag. Based upon his answers to the questions, it's no wonder there are so many crappy oin drops. "Push a button and get a ride."
> Living in a dream world.


I loved how TK took 2 minutes to answer Colbert's question about how Uber Eats works...
it was as if he didn't have a clue. Amazing.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

all I could find was a short pathetic 5 min interview. if anyone finds a video of the heckler please post it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> all I could find was a short pathetic 5 min interview. if anyone finds a video of the heckler please post it.


not gonna happen unless someone managed to record it with a cell-phone - or The Late Show releases it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Best clip ...

_Stephen: _Do you ever drive an Uber?

_Travis: _
Of course!

_Stephen_
What's your rating?

_Travis_
My rating is a 5.0. All 5* rides.

_Stephen_
Do you really need the cash? Why are you doing it?

_Travis_
(deadpan) I mean, for me, its just fun. For me ...

_Stephen_:
Is it always fun? What happens in the backseat? Do you ever have to sponge it out after couple gets out? Because I've heard some stories?

_Travis_:
I don't even look. I just keep my eyes on the road.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The part where he says he doesn't want to be like cab companies is bullshit. Not giving a **** about drivers is exactly what cab companies do. Uber is no different, it's simply hiding behind "innovation".

People like Travis are everything that's wrong with the world. He's a liar and a thief.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> People like Travis are everything that's wrong with the world. He's a liar and a thief.


The world is full of liars and thieves. TK is a sociopath... incapable of empathy.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How Stephen Colbert Blew It With Uber CEO Travis Kalanick*
*http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/8128292*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought it was VERY funny how Stephen confused Kalanick and took apart UberEATS. It was disappointing not to see him ask Kalanick about the misinformation Uber publishes about 'tips are included', or the net income derived from drivers gross fares or the veiled threats to drivers over things like acceptance rates and ratings, and how drivers have no real control, even though Uber classifies them as Independent Contractors. 

The best was to make up for the Kalanick interview's shortcomings and balance the scales a bit would be for Colbert to invite Shannon Liss-Riordan, (the lawyer handling a Federal Class Action Lawsuit for drivers) on to the show. Now THAT would be a funny interview.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I don't think TravisK has driven much since early last year. So the only way he'd have a perfect 5.0* is if he's given 500 5* rated rides since Feb 22nd, 2014.

*Retweet please:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643476258962014208*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/437106086227623936


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't think TravisK has driven much since early last year. So the only way he'd have a perfect 5.0* is if he's given 500 5* rated rides since Feb 22nd, 2014.


He must provide at least one ride a month -
surely he wouldn't want to risk deactivation, now would he?


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Only if they were Republicans.


This. Letterman is an arch-lefty.


----------

